# County Tries Turning Juvenile Offenders Into EMTs



## ArcticKat (Aug 4, 2011)

In the San Francisco Bay area, a new rehabilitation program is creating a pipeline from juvenile detention into public health careers. In a first-of-its-kind initiative, a county health department is brokering a deal with its ambulance company to hire graduates of an EMT training program, a program that now includes former youth offenders.

http://www.npr.org/2011/07/27/13876...ning-juvenile-offenders-into-emts?ft=1&f=1070


----------



## bstone (Aug 4, 2011)

25% of them go on to becoming EMTs. It's a good program and I applaud it.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 23, 2011)

The problem I have with a program like this is the intention is to give priority hiring to EMTs with a criminal background that complete their program, and at a time when EMTs are in mass hunting for jobs I don't think its fair that the EMTs with a clean background might loose out to a position to someone with a criminal background because the ambulance company is giving them priority for positions.

I am not judging on people with a background, if they want to work from that and bring them selves back up as an eligible EMT then more power to them, but they should be given the same amount of opportunity as ever other qualified EMT, not a priority because they messed up in the past.


----------



## daine.scott (Sep 2, 2011)

Well that’s a very good initiative taken up by the County in California. I wish them best of luck for near future. I hope to see these youth offenders working as EMT.


----------



## JOHNFORCENYC (Sep 5, 2011)

AWESOME PROGRAM!  GREAT WAY FOR A PERSON TO TURN THEIR LIFE AROUND & get a second chance!


----------



## EMT-23 (Sep 5, 2011)

TheMowingMonk said:


> The problem I have with a program like this is the intention is to give priority hiring to EMTs with a criminal background that complete their program, and at a time when EMTs are in mass hunting for jobs I don't think its fair that the EMTs with a clean background might loose out to a position to someone with a criminal background because the ambulance company is giving them priority for positions.
> 
> I am not judging on people with a background, if they want to work from that and bring them selves back up as an eligible EMT then more power to them, but they should be given the same amount of opportunity as ever other qualified EMT, not a priority because they messed up in the past.




well said...


----------



## beandip4all (Sep 5, 2011)

I've transported more than a few methadone clinic patients to ERs for "back pain" and also psych calls who always want to become EMTs.... asking lots of questions about when we're hiring again....  h34r:


----------



## Krispy Jordan (Mar 18, 2012)

Hope this program can really help young offenders and at-risk youths get their lives on track. I give a thumbs up for the program and the participants.

The issues surrounding young offenders are important ones. Important because preparing youths for future employment is so vital, vital because these youths represent our future leaders and we can be very proud of them.


----------

